# looking for advice - BC riding mtb/road



## IF2004 (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm planning a week long trip to BC this summer for a riding vacation. I'm looking for hard road and mtb rides (cross country, not freeride). Currently we're thinking of first heading to Whistler for mtb. Anyone know of good road rides in that area? After that we're thinking of maybe heading to Vancouver Island or heading inland. What's your favorite riding in BC? We'll be doing the Eurovan thing, we're up for going anywhere. Any tips will help.

Thanks.


----------



## 2slow (May 11, 2002)

*BC rides*

If your going up to Whistler stop in at Squamish for some great x-country riding. Check out Tantalus bike shop behind the Shady Tree Pub, next to the bus station. They have have maps and a lot of times you can hook-up with a local to show you around. Or in town try Corsa Cycles in the shopping center.

Some great trails around Alice Lake and then work your way over to Crumpit Woods. The Test of Metal race course is marked off and you can ride that, about 60 k

After a hard day in the saddle back to the Shady Tree Pub for burgers and beers. Or try The Howe Sound Inn and Brewing Co. on Cleveland Ave. (a bit more spendy).

Sorry, really can't help you with any road rides north of the bourder. Good luck


----------

